# Storage At School!



## naturallyfab (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone! This semester I got really lucky with my room, and ended up with a built in piece that had shallow drawers. So naturally, what was my first thought? Make up storage of course!




  	This is a smaller drawer where I keep my foundation/base products as well as my larger eye shadow palettes. Obviously, the MAC palette has to go on top 






  	This is the larger drawer where I keep the rest of my makeup. In here I've got blushes, single eye shadows, liners, mascaras, lip products, and samples. The pictures below are up-close pictures of my organization. As you can see, I use old Birchboxes to separate and organize everything! 











  	These are what I've been using to store my makeup brushes. They're flower vases that I got on clearance from Pier 1 a few months ago, and they're perfect! 







  	So as you can see, makeup storage doesn't have to be too expensive! My best tip is to use what you've already got laying around the house (or dorm in my case) before going out and splurging!


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 6, 2012)

Love your storage  Really liking your brush holders, they so functional and cute at the same time


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 7, 2012)

aw it's so nice for it being dorm stuff! haha. i basically shoved all my makeup in one of those 4 drawer cubby things when i had to go back to school. how we have the beds/tv set up, my desk is completely unusable! lol


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with above poster, I really love your brush holders! Good call with the seperate boxes inside the drawers!


----------



## katruiz (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks cute in the dresser!


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 21, 2013)

u have a great collection! i just have all my makeup in a old train case and scattered around my room! need to start organizing!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 22, 2013)

So cute and nice collection..


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 7, 2014)

You're so lucky to have storage so perfect for makeup already at your fingertips!


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 14, 2014)

Your storage is awesome, so well organized.


----------

